# I'm smoking salvia!



## cosmolove (Nov 29, 2013)

That's right! First time by myself. The guy didn't have low dosage so he gave me 300x.

I'm taking a tolerance break from the ganja and alcohol is not a viable option...
soo....here we go!!


----------



## EverythingsHazy (Nov 29, 2013)

Woah. be careful there. 300x for a beginner sounds like somewhat of overkill..


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 29, 2013)

Umm... Why not just smoke some crack.. Or hell, I hear heroin is all the rage again?!?


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 29, 2013)

good luck with 300x saliva is some trippy shit! 

There is a huge difference between salvia and those hard drugs you listed cherrypie. I have yet to meet anyone that was addicted to salvia, or that really enjoyed smoking it on any kind of regular basis really.


----------



## cosmolove (Nov 29, 2013)

EverythingsHazy said:


> Woah. be careful there. 300x for a beginner sounds like somewhat of overkill..


Thanks for the cautions brethren. 
Yeah I've definitely done my research now and I must admit, my initial excitement wore off by all the bad trips. But now I am pretty excited again, I will definitely do a SMALL dose.
And the bag says 300fx, but it says Market equivalent of 30x, whatever that means. 

There seem to be a few people who actually DO enjoy it, including a guy who has tripped over 200 times on it and actually goes off into nature to take his hits. 

To be honest, I would NEVER have turned on to this if I wasn't taking a tolerance break.
I've cleaned up my room and I'm just finishing up my reading on this magical black powder.
I do love and appreciate that somewhere in Mexico people have been using this for spiritual insight for countless years.


----------



## cosmolove (Nov 29, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I have yet to meet anyone that was addicted to salvia, or that really enjoyed smoking it on any kind of regular basis really.


Yes those that enjoy it seem to be rare but I think I can identify with that type of individual. And from what I've read its hard to be addicted to it because it doesn't release dopamine like opiates or our beloved ganja.


----------



## cosmolove (Nov 30, 2013)

WHOOOA.
Yeaaaaaaaaah..............................
Yeah i can see how people could trip BALLS on this.

Ermm..WHOOAAA.

Okay all I can in conclusion is this : 

I definitely DON'T feel the need to smoke tonight.
I am just fucking happy and grateful to be back in my head, back in my body.
Godamn. GODAMN. I almost thought I had gone insane a few times.
HOLY SHIT MAN!!! That was intense, I'll have to reflect on that later.
For now just a nice warm bed..ahhhhhh..........
everything is ok.........


----------



## Dannoo93 (Nov 30, 2013)

cosmolove said:


> WHOOOA.
> Yeaaaaaaaaah..............................
> Yeah i can see how people could trip BALLS on this.
> 
> ...


Ya I got 20x for when people are feeling fun lol. Ive smoked it a good dozen times...if u smoke the right amount u can stay in a conscious state and feel the body effect. My way pf explaining the body is it felt as if I had some non existent being pulling my whole body down like being sucked in and fpr full trips my first time I smoked two bowls quickly and tripped hard midnight with somefriends im sitting on the couch yelling at my friend "Cameron fucking mario is behind u on the wall" lol but if u dont have a good mindset its not for u a friend smoked a fat bowl a qhile back tripped hard got scarred and tried to leave the apartment kept yellin no this isnt right had to hold him down on the couch till he came back he said he didnt want to sit he felt as if he was melting into the couch and his body was morphing. Psychedelics arent for everyone

Dannoo93


----------



## cosmolove (Nov 30, 2013)

Dannoo knows what he is talking about, he describes the feeling so well.
What really tripped me out as that I was actually walking around the house, opening doors and shit.
NO BUENO.
I thought Salvia was something I could stay locked inside my room for, without bothering anyone.
Nope. Definitely takes you OUT of your mind and body. User beware. 

Oh, by far the STRANGEST thing about Salvia is this reverse tolerance I have heard so much about. 
I've tried it 3 times now since I posted with you guys and YES, DEFINITELY attest to that. 
The first time was a mild, body feeling, the last time I tried it I was tripping balls and walking around opening doors.
So yes, it does get MORE potent with use from my limited experience. 

_*I SOOOOOOOOOOO wish ganja had that same miraculous effect!!*_


----------



## AimAim (Nov 30, 2013)

cosmolove said:


> I am just fucking happy and grateful to be back in my head, back in my body.
> Godamn. GODAMN. I almost thought I had gone insane a few times.


That sounds like loads of "fun". Gonna put salvia on my bucket list I guess. I always enjoy feeling like I am going insane.


----------



## Subu (Nov 30, 2013)

So its 30x.. Yea thatll fuck you up bad first time


----------



## cosmolove (Dec 1, 2013)

OK I just barged into my moms bedroom trippin' BALLS. I was going through multiple dimensions, multiple voices in my head. Absolutely NO way to explain it to my mom. I was extremely drunk and finally took a hit of salvia, not the brightest move.

Yeah my brethens, I definitely will NOT be taking any more hits of salvia while my family is home.
Luckily I have 2 cats and I was able to fake/lie that I was trying to get my cats from my moms room, which they were there.

Meanwhile I'm coming down yet STILL very drunk and dazed off that salvia.

OMG WEED BREAKS ARE SO FUCKING HARD.
*Tear*


----------



## sssmdg (Dec 4, 2013)

A few years back we played with salvia, hang on man, the rush is intense.

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Letstrip (Dec 4, 2013)

Get really really stoned and have a decent hit of salvia in a dark room... I cant even explain it just trips you out so much. I managed to get awesome CEV's and mild but awesome OEV's 

That was with x35 strength so I cant even imagine what its like with x300... haha


----------



## MFB (Dec 4, 2013)

Salvia takes you to different worlds. I experimented with it back when you could buy it legally. I don't recommend the shit. I wouldn't mind growing one just for the straight leaf, no need to concentrate it. I don't know why people even started concentrating that shit. 

Lay on the floor and not even know you are screaming while your mind goes through about 8 hours of hallucinations in 5 minutes. Time does not pass and its all trippy shit. I felt as though I was slipping away from my world, but it was fine that I was. Then I couldn't remember what I was slipping away from. Hard to explain I guess.

Your mind never gets right after. Especially if you speak to people in your other worldly hallucination. It feels like you spend days interacting with them and when you come back to reality only a few minutes on the clock. 

When you smoke the leaf, take heavy hits for about 5 hits. It catches you on the exhale and rushes over your body for a couple minutes at most. Almost like an adrenaline rush mixed with the feeling of being rushed through the air at 200 mph while you are sitting still. Never smoked crack but I am sure its probably close.

Thats just my experience with it. I am sure everyone experiences different things. Also reminds me why you should never concentrate that shit. Also reminds my why I stick with weed.


----------



## MFB (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh and fuck man respect your mother and family.


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Dec 6, 2013)

Never tried this before, what's the best strength for a first timer? I don't want freak out haha.

Anyone ever tried a 100x?


----------



## District (Dec 12, 2013)

Fuck the shit!!


----------



## District (Dec 12, 2013)

It sounds awful.


----------



## banks dank (Dec 15, 2013)

Salvia is a complete trip...

For instance acid or shrooms you trip and all but your aware your in a house
or in a car whatever...

salvia literally takes all reality away....like 100 percent...
I can relate it to nothing its completely unique.
not very fun or recreational but ya...just try it sometime lol

for instance I smoked some at a party drunk as hell couple years ago...
i took a huge rip, held it in, then before I completely exhale, bam it hits me.

I was in a world that looked like mario from nes...blocky structures,
block people, color's shifting and incoherent of all normal stimulus. 

I remember being so fucked up it seemed likr forever but the trip only lasted like 5 mins tops. I recall thinking "I hope this isnt permanent" lol

alas it ended and I awoke with my pants around my ankles at like 2 am in my buddys backyard during a party...

Ya salvia kicked my ass almost literally even...

that stuff is intense lol I wouldnt ever do it again unless I was really bored or someone wanted to try it who hasn't.


----------



## Mister Sister (Dec 16, 2013)

Respect this plant.

Not a party drug or something to smoke because you can't get weed.

Respect this plant.


----------



## wdk420 (Dec 16, 2013)

I first tried salvia years ago... Held my hit and blew it out next thing I know I come to and I trashed everything in the room


----------



## beuffer420 (Dec 16, 2013)

I watched you tubes of people smoking it and I knew right then I was not ever trying it. From the looks of what I saw, it shoots you way out there, so if that's what's your looking for go for it. Me though I'm fine on planet earth lol.


----------



## Ringsixty (Dec 16, 2013)

cosmolove said:


> That's right! First time by myself. The guy didn't have low dosage so he gave me 300x.
> 
> I'm taking a tolerance break from the ganja and alcohol is not a viable option...
> soo....here we go!!


Enjoy your Drool session.


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Dec 17, 2013)

banks dank said:


> Salvia is a complete trip...
> 
> For instance acid or shrooms you trip and all but your aware your in a house
> or in a car whatever...
> ...


Lol you make it sound fun, what strength was that?. My mate said he was doing it in his room and then a portal opened up in the middle of the room and he jumped in and he said he was on the beach. It must completely take away your surroundings, almost sounds as bad as datura! now that's one helluva drug if you can even call it that...


----------



## banks dank (Dec 17, 2013)

crazykiwi420 said:


> Lol you make it sound fun, what strength was that?. My mate said he was doing it in his room and then a portal opened up in the middle of the room and he jumped in and he said he was on the beach. It must completely take away your surroundings, almost sounds as bad as datura! now that's one helluva drug if you can even call it that...


Haha funny u speak of datura ive donr that a few times back in the day...
daturas more dreamy and will catch u off guard while your trippin
on it...salvias like a 100 percent out of this reality trip for 5 min tops.

Another funny story that u mention datura, 8 had
the bright idea to go searching for datura in my local area.
I looked and looked, finally found a field of the shit, and picked
a bunch. ..

I brought some back and gave like 30 pods to my friend who belive it or not
sold some lol to some dickhead...

that dude takes a bunch later that night...

the next day hes not at school and he calls us up in the afternoon
saying he got caught by his parents screaming inside his refrigerator
butt as naked...his parents flipped and took him to the hospital and told
them some total bullshit and they believed him...

And that was the end of my datura days lol


----------



## ULEN (Dec 18, 2013)

Salvia is awesome. I truly believe everyone should take a fat rip and hold it.


----------



## illegalscheaplabor (Dec 18, 2013)

I hate the tingling body sensations and the distorted sense of gravity (I'd describe it as instead of straight down, gravity pulls down and to the right in a corkscrew). I find the visionary state to be callous and lizardlike. I'm sure other people must have had much better experiences because it can't just be that people would substitute salvia (extract) for weed. They're not very similar at all.


----------



## little butch (Dec 24, 2013)

The best way I can describe the trips I had, is that it was the most alien experience I've ever had. I agree with wdk420' I came back to reality, and my workshop (smoke house) was trashed. A radio controlled submarine I had worked on for three years, and had over 3k in was in a million pieces. This is not altered reality...this is alien as fuck. Once I thought there was a cartoon on the wall with that old keep on trucking cartoon guy in it, and the cartoon characters grabbed me and tried to pull me into the cartoon. What a battle...I thought that If they succeeded, I'd never get back out of the cartoon. Spooky, shit with NO connection to reality. No way again without a safety net...a moniter and an uncluttered space where you don't have anything precious to you, to fuck up... Peace & be kind.


----------



## wdk420 (Dec 24, 2013)

My brother said I yelled at goblins and ripped EVERY poster off the walls. Pictures and random shit I threw or knocked over. Alien indeed but not as alien to me as K2... Drugs like these make me real sketchy about new ones.


little butch said:


> The best way I can describe the trips I had, is that it was the most alien experience I've ever had. I agree with wdk420' I came back to reality, and my workshop (smoke house) was trashed. A radio controlled submarine I had worked on for three years, and had over 3k in was in a million pieces. This is not altered reality...this is alien as fuck. Once I thought there was a cartoon on the wall with that old keep on trucking cartoon guy in it, and the cartoon characters grabbed me and tried to pull me into the cartoon. What a battle...I thought that If they succeeded, I'd never get back out of the cartoon. Spooky, shit with NO connection to reality. No way again without a safety net...a moniter and an uncluttered space where you don't have anything precious to you, to fuck up... Peace & be kind.


----------



## pharma farmer (Dec 31, 2013)

The guy that taught me how to blow glass, had a back seat from a van in his shop. If someone wanted to take a salvia trip, he'd buckle you in with the seat belt, then wrap it a few times with duct tape. This will keep you from hugging the ground, breaking shit, or running around outside stripping your clothes off after a big hit. Plus you need a baby sitter, to tell you to calm down, and just be cool for a few minutes... It really helps-

Also, he owned a head shop, and had a shit load of all the different strengths back 8 or 9 years ago when it was legal.

We found a high temperature, fast burn, like a torched power hit off a bong makes for a much harder trip regardless of the XXXX potency on the label.


----------

